# epg download



## tom gates (Aug 2, 2007)

We are looking for the technical partner who could
solve the following TIVO technical issues:

2) Is there any way to override its internal Channel
Frequency Table with our own pre-defined channel
frequency table?
Please let us know, if it is technical feasible to
archive these technical goals, so we could have the
further discussions, in terms of both technical side
and financial side.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. This sounds a lot like theft of service. In order to use a TiVo, you must download their guide data.

What's wrong with the guide data from TiVo? Are you outside the US and Canada, UK, or Taiwan?

Also, you don't need to post the same exact question 3 times in the same forum.


----------



## tom gates (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry,i am in china,tivo'partner now has now service,i hope i can loadup my epg(edited by myself) to tivo,is it possible?


----------



## tom gates (Aug 2, 2007)

and scan the cable's frequency point well


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't know about the frequency table issue, but without the guide data which is the service tivo provides (and bypassing is theft of service) its just an expensive paperweight.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you are on the up-and-up, you could probably work with the TGC folks to get what you want.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Since you aren't getting much help here I suggest you read up over on the Australian Tivo boards where they do just what you are asking. I tried my best but I cannot see how you can be a service thief if no service is available to begin with.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Its kind of in a Grey area, I could see if the service isn't available in an area being able to do that would be nice but the same hack could easily be used in an area where the service is availble to steal service. Kind of like having lock picking tools, its OK to pick your own lock, but not someone else's lock. Just here it is generally not acceptable to tell people how to pick the lock in the first place.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Its kind of in a Grey area, I could see if the service isn't available in an area being able to do that would be nice but the same hack could easily be used in an area where the service is availble to steal service. Kind of like having lock picking tools, its OK to pick your own lock, but not someone else's lock. Just here it is generally not acceptable to tell people how to pick the lock in the first place.


Good analogy


----------



## tom gates (Aug 2, 2007)

TGC in china has no service now,TIVO is a nice box ,but service is needed,but now service escape from the box,sure we hope we can support the box by ourself


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Just here it is generally not acceptable to tell people how to pick the lock in the first place.


Your analogy makes sense but its something I have never agreed with.

tom gates: An alternative to the Australian forums would be the South African forums as they do the same thing.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

So its OK if someone gets lock picking tools and open locks of your house and goes in without your permission? Like I tried to convey, there are instances when when I personally feel it is OK, to do things like what the OP wants (open his locks). But the same set of tools can be used just as easily to steal service (open someone else's lock). And like you quoted me it isn't generally accepted *HERE* to talk about it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

tom gates said:


> TGC in china has no service now,TIVO is a nice box ,but service is needed,but now service escape from the box,sure we hope we can support the box by ourself


The TGC box needs subbed to work, as it is the same generation as the Series 2 DT. Yes, onece you sub the box you could likely proxy your own guide data to it. What is being said here though, is that such activity is OT here at TCF.


----------

